# Hard to catch shovel head in cbus?



## bassangl3r12 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi how hard is it to get shovel head around here? And where at!


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

With 1 post no one is going to say much of anything. Use the search button and you can dig up plenty of info.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Can catch em pretty much anywhere.Use 3-6" live(and kept lively) baits.fish around deepest structure during the day and shallows close to that at night.As for areas,the Scioto,Deer creek is kinda close and I'm sure most of the other ll rage lakes around here at least have SOME in them.Ounce or two ow weight on main line,then a heavy swivel,then a 12"-18" 25# mono leadernice bigger circle or hybrid type hook.Hook up your bluegill,sucker,whatever and LIGHTLY throw it out as to not kill it.You throw far and it'll b dead before it hits bottom.NO GOOD.I like to drag or reel a couple turns every 5-10 mins. just to" wake the bait up".Stay patient.You may get there before dark and not get a hit till 1-2 in the morning.It ain't channel cat fishin !

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassangl3r12 (Aug 26, 2013)

Boostedawdfun said:


> With 1 post no one is going to say much of anything. Use the search button and you can dig up plenty of info.


What do you mean with one post no one is going to say much of anything? I just moved here? Wow man! Didn't know I had to be an everyday poster to ask a question?


----------



## bassangl3r12 (Aug 26, 2013)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Can catch em pretty much anywhere.Use 3-6" live(and kept lively) baits.fish around deepest structure during the day and shallows close to that at night.As for areas,the Scioto,Deer creek is kinda close and I'm sure most of the other ll rage lakes around here at least have SOME in them.Ounce or two ow weight on main line,then a heavy swivel,then a 12"-18" 25# mono leadernice bigger circle or hybrid type hook.Hook up your bluegill,sucker,whatever and LIGHTLY throw it out as to not kill it.You throw far and it'll b dead before it hits bottom.NO GOOD.I like to drag or reel a couple turns every 5-10 mins. just to" wake the bait up".Stay patient.You may get there before dark and not get a hit till 1-2 in the morning.It ain't channel cat fishin !
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks for the tips I can't wait to hook one! I've heard they're fun!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

good luck!!


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Didn't mean any disrespect. Just seem to get a lot of people with bad intentions. People like it when you tell us about yourself and help contribute to the site before they hand out info.


----------



## bassangl3r12 (Aug 26, 2013)

1basshunter said:


> good luck!!


Thanks for the encouragement and being polite!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

ya put me in your will Lol


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I hear deer creek down by the Scioto is great.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Mushijobah said:


> I hear deer creek down by the Scioto is great.


Sure is. Just get permission to get on it or back to it, first.
I wouldn't drive all the way from Columbus to fish it with all the good resaoirs and the Scioto up that way. It's right in my backyard, so it's convinient for me. As is Darby.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Or you can kayak/canoe in!


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Mushijobah said:


> Or you can kayak/canoe in!


Just get permission wherever you put in and don't drop an anchor.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Sciotodarby said:


> Just get permission wherever you put in and don't drop an anchor.


No permission required on public highway intersections with navigable streams (Deer Creek) as long as you remain in the Right of Way. You may also navigate around log jams and riffles if you cannot float through. The more you know!


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Mushijobah said:


> No permission required on public highway intersections with navigable streams (Deer Creek) as long as you remain in the Right of Way. You may also navigate around log jams and riffles if you cannot float through. The more you know!


Good luck getting on the creek by staying in the right of ways. I understand you can navigate around log jams and such, but you cannot anchor.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Sciotodarby said:


> Good luck getting on the creek by staying in the right of ways. I understand you can navigate around log jams and such, but you cannot anchor.


Right of ways extend 20 or more feet from the edge of the road. Sometimes even wider near bridges. Many of those gravel pull-offs along roads are within the right of way. That's why you see people parked all the time and no one getting in trouble. 

Refer to the county auditor's GIS site, many of them show road ROWs along with parcel line data.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Like I said, good luck staying on the right of way and getting on the creek. I know a little bit about that subject.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

No one can tell you where to anchor or not. No one owns the waterway. If your in a Ohio waterway with a registered kayak with an Ohio fishing license, fishing that waterway no laws are broken.


----------



## bassangl3r12 (Aug 26, 2013)

I've seen those pull offs and always wondered .... Bobber or no bobber? I like the glow stick ones at night easy to pay attention to it?


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Boostedawdfun said:


> No one can tell you where to anchor or not. No one owns the waterway. If your in a Ohio waterway with a registered kayak with an Ohio fishing license, fishing that waterway no laws are broken.


I normally agree with you but in Ohio, land owners own to the middle of the water way. You may be on the water but if you anchor, you are technically trespassing.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scioto jetsled (Jun 26, 2008)

The farther north you fish the better it is. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Mr. A said:


> I normally agree with you but in Ohio, land owners own to the middle of the water way. You may be on the water but if you anchor, you are technically trespassing.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


In most small streams (like Deer Creek), this is true. Good luck getting charged though. On the lower Scioto, all the deeds I've seen say the property line is at the Water's edge, or low water mark. Anchors away.


----------



## buttugly (May 20, 2011)

my understanding from talking to several leos is this:
if a person owns the property on both sides of a waterway, you can float it but not anchor.
if the properties on either side are owned by two different people, you can float, anchor, walk. whatever.
.
this doesn't mean they are right, but they have been consistent. 

mark


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Mushijobah said:


> In most small streams (like Deer Creek), this is true. Good luck getting charged though. On the lower Scioto, all the deeds I've seen say the property line is at the Water's edge, or low water mark. Anchors away.


Wrong. The state owns the water, but the stream and riverbed is owned by an adjoining landowner. Some states have laws like you describe, but not Ohio.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Sciotodarby said:


> Wrong. The state owns the water, but the stream and riverbed is owned by an adjoining landowner. Some states have laws like you describe, but not Ohio.


He didnt say thats the law, he said thats how many deeds are written. This discussion has taken place more than the moving baitfish one, so Im sure Mushi knows what the law says.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Sciotodarby said:


> Wrong. The state owns the water, but the stream and riverbed is owned by an adjoining landowner. Some states have laws like you describe, but not Ohio.


No, not wrong. Look up a deed along the Scioto in Pickaway or Franklin county and tell me where the property ends. It will say low water mark or waterline. This is common on Scioto River, Muskingum River, Ohio River, Maumee River, Great Miami River. Do a little research before making assumptions. Sort of like your right-of-way assumptions.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Mushijobah said:


> No, not wrong. Look up a deed along the Scioto in Pickaway or Franklin county and tell me where the property ends. It will say low water mark or waterline. This is common on Scioto River, Muskingum River, Ohio River, Maumee River, Great Miami River. Do a little research before making assumptions. Sort of like your right-of-way assumptions.


Go to the Division of Watercrafts site and check out "Trespassing while boating" under the frequently asked questions. I made no assumptions about right of ways, I merely said good luck staying in them to get to the creek.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Sciotodarby said:


> Go to the Division of Watercrafts site and check out "Trespassing while boating" under the frequently asked questions. I made no assumptions about right of ways, I merely said good luck staying in them to get to the creek.


Yep, I've seen it. That's the most basic explanation. I've also taken a Water Law & a Environmental Law class and got the full scoop on the matter. I'll see if I still have the literature to post, it's very informative. I should add I am not an attorney so please don't take legal advice from me


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Isn't the Scioto treated differently under the law than the creeks? Correct me if I'm wrong, but the property owners own to the middle of the creek bed, as indicated by Mr. A., but the Scioto river bed is considered public. In other words, you can anchor in the Scioto, but not in the creeks without permission unless you are within park boundaries. The whole deed thing goes back to when we were subject to the British Crown...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Apparently there is a City of Columbus easement running under the Scioto River between the northern most reservoirs and the southern most treatment plant. Now I do not know if this is considered City property or just an easement for control on the water, but I would certainly like to find out.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

Mushijobah said:


> No, not wrong. Look up a deed along the Scioto in Pickaway or Franklin county and tell me where the property ends. It will say low water mark or waterline. This is common on Scioto River, Muskingum River, Ohio River, Maumee River, Great Miami River. Do a little research before making assumptions. Sort of like your right-of-way assumptions.


+1, this information is correct. I have seen it with my own eyes on franklin county auditors website. Sometimes the property line DOES go to the middle, but a lot of times it goes to waters edge.


----------



## bassangl3r12 (Aug 26, 2013)

Boostedawdfun said:


> With 1 post no one is going to say much of anything. Use the search button and you can dig up plenty of info.


Glad no one said much of anything! 30 posts later before you go say something ignorant and condescending make sure u can back it up! Thanks anyway for your post booste!


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

bassangl3r12 said:


> Glad no one said much of anything! 30 posts later before you go say something ignorant and condescending make sure u can back it up! Thanks anyway for your post booste!


Your an idiot. I'm not ignorant. You don't know me. 99% of the time people won't say much to a first time poster asking for spots. It was simply a warning if no one responds. I stated i meant no disrespect in any way shape or form but you clearly dont understand that. Thanks for being a dick though.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

what I learned from this thread "Yes you can, but no you cant."


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Sciotodarby have you considered changing your name to "You Cant Anchor"
be cause you sure like singing that song. 

Way to pick the one thing that no one enforces and almost no one follows and repeatedly force feed it to people. I anchor in every stream I fish in and I am 100% sure nothing with ever happen because of it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I guess u can use a brush hook instead of a anchor right? Oh and by the way welcome to the site!


----------



## eyes1501 (Feb 26, 2013)

Mr.A is right. One landowner owns the land all the way across river or two own it to the middle. They do not own the water. The second u step out of your vessel, anchor or bottom out you are trespassing.


----------



## bassangl3r12 (Aug 26, 2013)

Boostedawdfun said:


> Your an idiot. I'm not ignorant. You don't know me. 99% of the time people won't say much to a first time poster asking for spots. It was simply a warning if no one responds. I stated i meant no disrespect in any way shape or form but you clearly dont understand that. Thanks for being a dick though.


Hey it's all good but rather then. Saying no one is going to help go search you should have either not responded or if you are gonna respond say I YOU personally don't wanna help cuz I have one post speaking for everyone is never a good idea.... And maybe if ur not going to actually help on a particular post just don't respond! It's that simple. No one asks questions on here to have someone respond with we aren't going to help. Just don't respond period. Thanks Man hope I don't come off wrong


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Message to mods: if we can have flathead threads why can't we talk politics?


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

rustyfish said:


> Sciotodarby have you considered changing your name to "You Cant Anchor"
> be cause you sure like singing that song.
> 
> Way to pick the one thing that no one enforces and almost no one follows and repeatedly force feed it to people. I anchor in every stream I fish in and I am 100% sure nothing with ever happen because of it.


I cannot stand any sort of trespassing. It's not enforced like it should be. I guarantee if you anchor on any waterway on any of the farms we farm and the landowner catches you, you'll be asked to move along at the very least. If youre out of the boat, you'll be meeting a sheriff's deputy or game warden.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

Sciotodarby said:


> I cannot stand any sort of trespassing. It's not enforced like it should be. I guarantee if you anchor on any waterway on any of the farms we farm and the landowner catches you, you'll be asked to move along at the very least. If youre out of the boat, you'll be meeting a sheriff's deputy or game warden.


i highly doubt it unless there is foul play


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Silent Mike said:


> i highly doubt it unless there is foul play


The land owners I'm talking about WILL press charges. The farms have been in the families a couple generations and they don't take kindly to people being on them without asking.


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Sciotodarby said:


> The land owners I'm talking about WILL press charges. The farms have been in the families a couple generations and they don't take kindly to people being on them without asking.


What waterway is going thru this farm and where's it located? Sounds like your just trying to keep people out of it because its a great spot to fish lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

its not like someone fishing a farm pond without permission. you really think the land owners you're talking about have time to worry about a fisherman coming through?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Silent Mike said:


> its not like someone fishing a farm pond without permission. you really think the land owners you're talking about have time to worry about a fisherman coming through?


Scare tactics lol.


----------



## Bossman302 (Mar 20, 2012)

Does every flathead thread have to turn into an argument about something stupid? Jesus, it's like watching 5 year olds in a sand box, HE TOOK MY TOY! HE KEPT MY ROCK! Instead, you all argue about spots and keeping fish, and its the same people arguing about it in every freaking flattie thread. The man asked how hard it would be to catch a flattie around columbus, he didnt ask about anchoring in a creek to fish. He most likely doesnt have a canoe or a kayak, so WHY are we arguing about anchoring in a creek that he probably has no intentions of visiting in the first place?


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

its because one person talks trash about trespassing or fishing regs and uses bad info...we arent arguing, just simply putting the truths out there


----------



## Bossman302 (Mar 20, 2012)

Putting the correct info out there, is the same as hijacking the thread. This thread isnt about trespassing, fishing spots, or anything else. It's about a guy trying to catch a decent flathead around columbus. If you want to argue about trespassing, why not make a "Trespassing Rules" threads? Or a Catch and Release thread? Or any other thread of the sort. Dont take over someone elses post with meaningless BS that doesnt pertain to what it was started for. It makes it VERY difficult for the original poster to come back have to sort threw 45+ responses and find out he still didnt have an answer to his question.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

Bossman302 said:


> Putting the correct info out there, is the same as hijacking the thread. This thread isnt about trespassing, fishing spots, or anything else. It's about a guy trying to catch a decent flathead around columbus. If you want to argue about trespassing, why not make a "Trespassing Rules" threads? Or a Catch and Release thread? Or any other thread of the sort. Dont take over someone elses post with meaningless BS that doesnt pertain to what it was started for.


agreed...but when someone spouts off about a guys post due to trespassing and does so with bad info, we are going to defend


----------



## Bossman302 (Mar 20, 2012)

I understand wanting to defend something, especially if the wrong information was given out about it, but that's when it's time to make a new thread and continue talking about it on THAT thread. Take it elsewhere and let the original purpose of this thread be.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm envisioning vast armadas of kayaks and canoes descending upon the lower DC and BD every weekend with each angler working two rods on boats equipped withtrolling motors enabling them to go back up the creek once the Scioto is reached...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> I'm envisioning vast armadas of kayaks and canoes descending upon the lower DC and BD every weekend with each angler working two rods on boats equipped withtrolling motors enabling them to go back up the creek once the Scioto is reached...


There are NO flatheads in the Scioto


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Message to mods: if we can have flathead threads why can't we talk politics?


Classic!!! I think you left them speechless bouncer. Can't argue against that logic.


----------



## Sciotodarby (Jul 27, 2013)

Anybody that doesn't selectively read can see that Moshi turned this thread by mentioning Deer Creek by the Scioto with that comment aimed directly at me. Read on from there and you can see the instigator. I never posted any misinformation, but once again any facts I post are dismissed. I haven't had time to research any deeds in Pickaway or Franklin counties, but I know for a solid fact that the property line isn't the low water mark on the Scioto in Ross county. I'd rather error on the side of caution before I tell people anchors away.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Bossman I have a problem with your hijacking of a hijacked thread. 
Get this man a hypocrite of the day award.  

I would try to figure out some loop hole way to hold position other than an anchor or paddling but there is no point because its a joke. We are talking about something that makes jaywalking look like a felony. If you want to harp on something then find something relevant. Anchores away!



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Boostedawdfun said:


> Your an *idiot*. I'm not ignorant. You don't know me. 99% of the time people won't say much to a first time poster asking for spots. It was simply a warning if no one responds. I stated i meant no disrespect in any way shape or form but you clearly dont understand that. Thanks for being a *dick *though.


Wow, OGF is allowing this now? Look out all of you idiots and _____. I am going to be giving you all what you deserve.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

streamstalker said:


> Wow, OGF is allowing this now? Look out all of you idiots and _____. I am going to be giving you all what you deserve.


The mods must of all left for an early labor day weekend. There has been some crazy stuff in some threads today. But this thread is my favorite of the day so far. I appreciate you guys keeping it going it has been a boring day at work.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Looks like the gloves are off boys  
The rules are......there are no rules!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

Central Ohio guys are diehard.....


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

streamstalker said:


> Wow, OGF is allowing this now? Look out all of you idiots and _____. I am going to be giving you all what you deserve.


It depends on who is being called what.
Apparently I'm a douchebag for posting facts about Alum instead of guesses based on what I personally have not caught.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

This is getting very old very fast.

Please stop!


----------

